# Autopilot usage question: resume speed



## boppo (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Folks,
Dumb question but I can't figure it out. When I get on the interstate and set auto pilot it locks in at 65mph which is ok and then I kick it down to 55mph, but when I step on the brake and then back to auto pilot it goes back to 65mph. I would like it to stay on 55mph.
Thanks


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Check the Autopilot settings so it's set to "Relative" instead of "Absolute".


----------



## boppo (Feb 7, 2019)

JasonF said:


> Check the Autopilot settings so it's set to "Relative" instead of "Absolute".


Thanks JasonF
I had speed limit warning turned off, I set it to relative and the offset is set to +0 mph, that ok
Thanks for your reply


----------

